# what are amtrak food prices



## chillwillco52002 (Jun 11, 2016)

how much will you pay to eat on a amtrak train?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 11, 2016)

You can find the menus, with prices, on the individual trains pages (eg: https://www.amtrak.com/california-zephyr-train). Scroll down to Menus.

Here is the California's Diner and Cafe Menu (cafe menu is the same for most LD trains and the diner car menus are basically the same)

https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/458/690/California-Zephyr-Dining-Car-Menu-0416.pdf

https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/198/849/National-Cafe-Menu-0515.pdf


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 12, 2016)

Note that bringing your own food and a cooler with (non-alcoholic) beverages is also an option as is having one meal in diner, one in cafe and one from your take-aboard stock or any combinations you choose.

If you have never eaten a meal in a diner (a real one, not ones on certain trains), it is a good experience. I'd suggest breakfast.


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2016)

There is no prohibition regarding bringing your own private stock of alcoholic beverages and having them in your cooler.

But.

Passengers - both sleeper and coach - are not allowed to consume their private stock alcohol in public areas of the train. The area where a coach seat is is a public area, a sleeper berth is not a public area.



> https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1241267362031
> 
> *Private stock*
> 
> ...


----------



## ScouseAndy (Jun 16, 2016)

So if I choose to eat in my roomette then I can drink my own private stock with my meal rather than have to pay the silly prices amtrak charge for wine and beer in the Dining Car?


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 16, 2016)

ScouseAndy said:


> So if I choose to eat in my roomette then I can drink my own private stock with my meal rather than have to pay the silly prices amtrak charge for wine and beer in the Dining Car?


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 16, 2016)

Remember that the table in the room is very small. It may be too small for 1 person's meal and it is certainly too small for 2 people.


----------



## ScouseAndy (Jun 16, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> Remember that the table in the room is very small. It may be too small for 1 person's meal and it is certainly too small for 2 people.


I can eat off my lap like I do at home then


----------

